

Tesla: Little electric roadster that could - edw519
http://www.usatoday.com/money/autos/environment/2008-03-03-tesla-electric-car_N.htm?loc=interstitialskip

======
slackerIII
I posted this a few days ago, but the tesla guys have a pretty good blog. The
last post covered the process of testing their traction control software:

<http://www.teslamotors.com/blog4/?p=65>

I guess some types of debugging are a little bit more exhilarating than others
:)

